# Amazing!



## polo_han (20 December 2011)

Went out for first time today with my loopy polo pony and she was an angel!! Had such a good time with the Kimblewick, can't wait to go again!
I thought she would freak out/tank off/buck etc but she took to it like a duck to water and after all of my fretting I barely had to touch her mouth and we had a wonderful day, came home muddy, happy and hooked!
 Us before we left...







When we arrived back...!


----------



## JenHunt (20 December 2011)

she looks like she's still looking for hounds! 

glad you had fun and that she was good! 

has anyone warned you about the 2nd day?


----------



## polo_han (20 December 2011)

Nope  what happens on the second day!?


----------



## Mince Pie (20 December 2011)

polo_han said:



			Nope  what happens on the second day!? 

Click to expand...

They know what to expect...


----------



## JenHunt (20 December 2011)

exactly.... most just get a bit more excited!

If its any consolation.... (and it probably isn't!) we reckon Ron has passed the 150 day marker (in his lifetime) and still gets excited about it all. that said, he's sufficiently chilled out to snooze at the meet and when we stop!


----------



## polo_han (20 December 2011)

Oh I see! 

Well fingers crossed she will be OK! Today she didnt want to overtake anyone, just keep up with a pack...maybe that is what she is comfortable with aka polo style! I was so proud of her today though 
Are there rules about how many times you can go out without subscribing? Today I paid a student/young person cap, how many times can I do this, it would be lovely to go out again this season before I lose my bottle!!


----------



## JenHunt (20 December 2011)

best to speak to the secretary of the hunt! 

some hunts have rules about it some don't!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (20 December 2011)

Hi, glad you had fun today, was a good day  there is a few different options about subs/caps, as above poster says you will be best to contact the secretary.  Think I remeber seeing your horse today, will hopefully speak to you when you are next out, pm me I'm out fairly often


----------



## Mancha (20 December 2011)

Ah glad you had fun, the kimblewick came past my yard a few times today my horse has been off his trolley all day!


----------



## polo_han (5 January 2012)

Gutted! Since that day when I became totally hooked, my poor Landrover has died! And so I cant get to any more meets, secretary kindly gave me some more dates but now I can't get there!   

Sorry just wanted to vent!!


----------



## VoR (5 January 2012)

BoxingDayHunt said:



			has anyone warned you about the 2nd day?
		
Click to expand...

BDH that's just plain nasty!! 



polo_han said:



			Gutted! Since that day when I became totally hooked, my poor Landrover has died! And so I cant get to any more meets, secretary kindly gave me some more dates but now I can't get there!   

Sorry just wanted to vent!!
		
Click to expand...

Contact the secretary see if anyone lives near you/passes you, they may share a box for a contribution to diesel costs???


----------



## JenHunt (5 January 2012)

VoR said:



			BDH that's just plain nasty!! 

Contact the secretary see if anyone lives near you/passes you, they may share a box for a contribution to diesel costs???
		
Click to expand...

wasn't meant to be, and tbh she looks so happy in the photos i'm not sure she will be a handful!

agree with trying to find a lift, alternatively can OP have to any meets?


----------



## VoR (5 January 2012)

BoxingDayHunt said:



			wasn't meant to be, and tbh she looks so happy in the photos i'm not sure she will be a handful!

agree with trying to find a lift, alternatively can OP have to any meets?
		
Click to expand...

No I know it wasn't meant to be nasty and it is so true, just thought it was funny 

Do you mean 'hack' btw?


----------



## JenHunt (5 January 2012)

oops... yes, hack to meets!


----------



## polo_han (5 January 2012)

I didn't take it as nasty  thanks for all of your advice, i think the upcoming meets are too far to hack so I might speak to the secretary re: lift sharing, I just really want to go again and see if my little madam will be as well behaved on our 2nd trip!! ;-)


----------



## VoR (6 January 2012)

Keep us all informed how you get on.


----------



## polo_han (6 January 2012)

Will do  have emailed secretary so fingers crossed..!

And in the mean time if anyone is with  the Kimblewick and fancies sharing diesel costs to meets (am based in the Wallingford area) please message me. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (6 January 2012)

polo_han said:



			Will do  have emailed secretary so fingers crossed..!

And in the mean time if anyone is with  the Kimblewick and fancies sharing diesel costs to meets (am based in the Wallingford area) please message me. 

Thanks everyone 

Click to expand...

Might be able to if its a weekday...but full at weekends..PM me if interested


----------



## Mariposa (8 January 2012)

Wow - so impressed polo_han! I haven't been brave enough to take either of my loopy polo ponies out, although having seen this I might have to brave it next season!


----------



## polo_han (8 January 2012)

Mariposa you definitely should! She seemed to love it, and I met lots of other polo players and polo ponies whilst we were out!  Are you anything to do with La Mariposa polo club by any chance?


----------



## Mariposa (8 January 2012)

I will definately try it,  one of mine pops over logs, I'm sure she'd love it ( possibly a bit too much!!)

I'm not with La Mariposa ( although both the UK and argentine clubs look gorgeous), my user name is one of our old ponies


----------

